# reprogram the haldex? i think i found a way.



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

has anybody done it??








i think i found a way, i just wana see if anybody else has done it.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: reprogram the haldex? i think i found a way. (stjacket)*

also, just curious, how much is an performance haldex controller?
I have a FWD TT, and the Allroad is an torsen, so im farming out this mod.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: reprogram the haldex? i think i found a way. (stjacket)*

another awesome post lacking any real information!


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: reprogram the haldex? i think i found a way. (cdougyfresh)*

whats your abs soft code? 13504 or 18446







and yes this one should go somewhere i hope


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: reprogram the haldex? i think i found a way. (stjacket)*

I did it! went to Neuspeed, bought blue box, installed unit.......DONE


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: reprogram the haldex? i think i found a way. (M this 1!)*

here is some info, what you do with it, you do at your own risk.
ABS SOFT CODES, generic login 40168. (note: my abs would not take any logins whatsoever, 2000 atc fwd, but still could be recoded, but only 13204 "stock" or 13404)
and rember, if you pull the abs fues, it also disables the haldex.
ABS= ASR/ESP-HALDEX-ENGINE
TT 8n no esp
13204 FWD
13504 AWD
TT 8n esp
23049 fwd
18446 awd


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

The point of this is to disable haldex so you can pull 400 some odd what pounds of weight off the back of your car for no reason and slowly burn out the mechanical clutch that you can't disable through electronics???
You are indeed a genius! 
Seriously, did you figure out how to disable the secondary oxygen sensor?
Learn to share information, as children in kindergarden you know when you played blocks with a friend and gave them a few. That's sharing...


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

well, for dyno days, this might be handy, plus i have a FWD, so i can't test this out, just sharing.


----------



## Dumptt (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Sharing what exactly?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

"Seriously, did you figure out how to disable the secondary oxygen sensor"
yup, ch 99 basic settings, try it. it disables all lamda control
but if you want to adapt your 02 sensor to a high flow cat thats a totaly different produre and channel.. ADAPTATION>>>>THEN DISABLE


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

I love your posts.







almost as much as I love the way so many people are quick to argue with you over your half cocked ideas. Its what keeps the internet entertaining.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (brian_216)*

If you want to FWD dyno pull fuse 31, voila, instant FWD. The Haldex is a piggyback that reads the information from the ECU/sensors and controls the AWD through the triggering of a fluid pump which causes the clutch to engadge. Here is a discussion about a Haldex "meter" from the mkIV .:R forum, there is good info AND I linked one of schwing's pages which has haldex pics, technical, and schematics


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

the intent of this post was for people who wanted to go to the dyno and disable the haldex, and for those who mabee wanted to try and disable the esp.
as far as a performance mod for the awd, its all in the engine area.
and yes, the haldex is hard coded, but in the end, what do you really want, a faster smoother better launch or something else???
who cares about the % of front to rear, as long as the end result is great.
and yes, there is an channel in the engine control in basic settings for what i mentioned above, awd haldex,fwd and torsen.thats a whole 3 posts later on.
will i share, at the moment ?







im getting a tad frustrated with people who post and don't even own vag com, and think they know it all. i don't know it all, not even close, but ive been playing around and ive found some pretty good things that i would like to share.
i will post a few tonight for the heck of it. just to spite some people.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Are you mad I had other related things to say? I thought the info would be appreciated, I've looked high and low and the Haldex meter post is by-far the most concise, useful info I've found. Just cause I post and say I want to know doesn't mean I've hacked my ECU or that I am t3h [email protected] mASTer, it means that I will try something once its proven to work. I also don't get why you're arguing with me about the AWD, you have 180FWD, you went on a tangent about the ABS and ESP, and there are already proven solutions to each specific scenario you mentioned - ESP off = push before/after ignition depending on whether you want full off/brakes-only ESP, and you can get a Haldex controller or make your own. 
If you want to stop being criticized pick your battles, don't go on tangents, and post when you actually have the idea/project _done_, we don't need the play-by-play of every idea. I'm all for innovation, but if the project don't have a beginning, middle, and end then don't be suprised by other Vortexers' posts...I'm not being a jerk, I'm being honest. My $900 solution (Haldex Blue + 19mm rear sway) is amazing, but if you can do it with some cheap/free hacking thats sweet too. 



_Modified by l88m22vette at 5:01 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

no l88m22vette, i wasn't talking about you. The more info the better, and this post was just show people how to at there own risk possiably enable or disable their haldex through the abs without pulling their fues. Also, mabee give somebody with the "itch" some info to fool around with it, and mabee come up with a good recode or mod.since i don't own a haldex system, i can't play around with it much.Like any car forum, not everyone here even owns a TT,ie "hernett"even ones that own a TT, not all own Vag COM, and of those that do own Vag com, only a small percent would even try this. So this is only for really a few.
Those codes for the mk 20 abs, not the mk 60 on some of the newer awd TT's. I do have those if anyones interested, including the login codes.
BTW, ive recoded my TT and Allroads Abs a bounch of times with no "bad side effects" except for disabling the ABS and Esp/asr. And they both were easily recoded back. Just be carful with the Basic settings portion of the ABS modual, it will lock up your wheels while driving.
as always, if you do any of this, its on you and your on your own.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*

My car is a 225 haldex car and was recently dynoed (there's a post on this board about it under my name). The guys there pulled the physical connector from the haldex unit located on the rear differential. They claimed that this was the safest way. Since they had a ~400 something HP TT Quattro there I figured they knew what they were doing. I've pulled the fuse before and all the car does is spin front tires while driving. 
BTW: The shop guy was able to pull my haldex connector without jacking the car up or removing the muffler or anything at all. A few notes: my rear heatshield above the muffler is removed (don't think that would be in the way though) also I have my coils raised for the winter months about 2 inches. But still the mechanic did it in like a minute without any trouble.
Also Stjacket- Whats your deal? Why so confrontational? Do you just need an outlet to argue with people and fight? If so that's cool by me... But if you want to discuss things just make posts that contain information that you have found out if you want to share it, instead of making posts that elude to something then badly describe what your doing 10 posts later. You sound like you think differently and could be helpful to others on this forum so give it a try!
I appreciate the info about the o2 sensors but it sounds like that's going to disable both of them which is something I don't want to do since the primary o2 actually serves a purpose... Thanks anyway though!


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

"I appreciate the info about the o2 sensors but it sounds like that's going to disable both of them which is something I don't want to do since the primary o2 actually serves a purpose... Thanks anyway though!"
thats just a factory method for disabling lamda control, it might be helpfull to some, you never know. and there is a method of adapting the second 02 sensor, not deleting it. rember, this car was shipped to many countrys with various emission standards and fuel. The factory put in ways to adapt 1 vehical to all the standards. its just which channel, what sequence, and what procedure is the hard part because its almost next to impossible to find the info.
im compiling a bunch of info, and i am going to publish it here someday soon, some of the stuff im still testing out, some of it is complete, and some of the stuff like this im farming out the info. I may vague at times, but im taking the time to do this.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (stjacket)*

VF also has us disable the plug at rear diff when dynoing


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: reprogram the haldex? i think i found a way. (stjacket)*

Figure out a way to send more power to the rear in the programming then you'll have something.
(I know you can buy the upgrade BTW)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

stjacket









_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_VF also has us disable the plug at rear diff when dynoing

Seems like you could just unplug it and be good...


----------

